# After Market Headlights



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

perhaps.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

kaylapkp6 said:


> I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze and I want to replace my headlights. I found some that I really like but they are for a 2012 Chevy Cruze. Would they still fit in my car?
> 
> \



To be sure, do you have a Limited (GenI) or a Premier (Gen II). I am not a 100%, but I think they should fit. Ask at a junkyard to see if they will look in the interchange manual to be sure.


----------

